

Ask HN: What do you hate about Amazon? - revorad

What would it take for you to switch from Amazon to another online bookseller? What do you hate most about it?
======
hga
I'm not sure what it would take me to switch, but the thing I hate moar about
it is its absolutely horrible search engine. I can't imagine how much business
they lose from people who are less persistent or experienced at searching than
I am ... then again, Google could be saving them a lot of that business (when
all else fails, I use Google and it generally finds what I'm looking for (in
Amazon.com)).

There's really no excuse for this.

------
kgutteridge
Main motivation for using Amazon is the Kindle eco system, being able to read
on laptop, iPad + Kindle is something I use a lot

If there was the ability to rent technical ebooks for a short period this is
something I would definitely move for, which is the same as basically being
motivated by the price of ebooks

------
smoody
as a sign of how great the service is, IMHO, the only thing that annoys me is
that I have to click on the password field whenever I have to log in. it looks
like they've been testing a way to get the focus to the password field with a
single tab, but it comes and goes.

honestly, amazon rocks. same day delivery if i need it, all-i-can-eat two day
delivery for $80 per year, amazing customer service w/easy returns, rock solid
security (i haven't changed my password since i created my account back in
1997 or so and haven't had one problem), nice discounts on books, etc. amazon
deserves some sort of award in my opinion.

------
davidw
If someone else did 'international' better than Amazon, I'd probably give it a
whirl. If I lived in the US, I'd probably consider using Powell's just because
they're awesome.

~~~
revorad
Do you mean international shipping or just availability of books on Amazon's
non-US sites?

~~~
davidw
I mean that Amazon has this sort of weird separation between sites; that, for
instance, amazon.de isn't even available in English; that their European
presence is spotty.

Ideally, I would sign in to 'amazon.com' and be able to browse in whatever
language I want, and shop for books written in whatever language I'm
interested in, and get them shipped to me from the
nearest/cheapest/fastest/whatever location.

Like a lot of US companies, I get the feeling that they don't fully "get"
Europe in some ways.

~~~
revorad
That's a really good way of thinking about the interface. I reckon Amazon
doesn't do it because of lots of region-specific complications and business
needs.

------
mariuskempe
The interface. It's too cluttered.

~~~
revorad
How does that affect your buying process? Does it get in the way of looking
for what you need?

~~~
mariuskempe
Currently, I decide what items I want to buy by gathering information from any
number of sources, then only go to amazon once I've decided, to buy - because
I trust them and because their prices are generally good.

What I'd like to do, though, is to actually browse Amazon to, you know, find
products to buy! But it's just so little fun.

------
withoutasound
To be perfectly blunt, the 'social' aspects of Amazon drive me up the wall. I
really don't care what other people bought or thought.

~~~
revorad
Ok, but that's something which you can ignore. Is there anything lacking or
annoying in the book buying process itself?

~~~
withoutasound
I shouldn't have to ignore anything. I'm there to buy books and cases of Cafe
Bustelo, not to see what others are doing with their money or what others
think of the coffee I'm buying.

The fact that there are reviews of 'five star' packages of diapers on Amazon
is a little disturbing.

(Edited for spelling.)

